# Williamsburg/VA Beach vacation



## jamesy (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,
I am new to this and would like some advice.  My DH, DS(8yrs old) and I and two other families (5 people each) are trying to plan a vacation that will please everyone.  We were thinking of going to Williamsburg area for all the history/parks and then VA beach to relax and unwind on the beach for a few days.  What are the best places to stay in both areas?  How far is Williamsburg from VA beach area?  Is it smarter to stay a 2-3 days in each area or stay in one and drive to other? I am thinking of maybe two 3 bedroom places in Williamsburg and maybe the same in VA beach or a big 4 bedroom place?  Please help!!! thanks


----------



## wackymother (Jan 3, 2007)

jamesy said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this and would like some advice.  My DH, DS(8yrs old) and I and two other families (5 people each) are trying to plan a vacation that will please everyone.  We were thinking of going to Williamsburg area for all the history/parks and then VA beach to relax and unwind on the beach for a few days.  What are the best places to stay in both areas?  How far is Williamsburg from VA beach area?  Is it smarter to stay a 2-3 days in each area or stay in one and drive to other? I am thinking of maybe two 3 bedroom places in Williamsburg and maybe the same in VA beach or a big 4 bedroom place?  Please help!!! thanks



I've never been to VA Beach, only to Williamsburg. But with a large group, I would say to base your vacation in Williamsburg, which has tons of nice LARGE timeshares where the families can really spread out. VA Beach is a fairly easy drive from Wburg, I think--under 2 hours?--and a much more difficult place to snag a week in the summer, especially if you need units with 2br or more. 

Williamsburg also has Water Country, a wonderful water park, and Busch Gardens, an excellent theme park, so there are "relaxing" attractions in addition to the historical ones. 

Most of the Wburg timeshares are very nice. The reviews might help you figure out which ones are best for you.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 3, 2007)

First, Williamsburg is a great place to visit and with all the things in the area you'll stay busy for a full week. 

VA beach is a 60 mile drive but the traffic can add hours to the drive. (I'd plan on just a long day trip.)

Your plan to get 3 & 4 bedroom TS is more difficult. There just are too few of them. But, if you can get a 3 bedroom, the best chance would be at King's Creek in Williamsburg. They have really big 3 bedroom townhouses. The 2 bedroom side for the family of five and the one bedroom side for you. The one bedroom side is too small to be comfortable, if it the only TS you have, but OK if you're sharing the whole unit.


----------



## Spence (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd second staying in nice Williamsburg TS for your vacation and making a day trip to Va Bch.   email me if you need help finding large TS for your stay.


----------



## jamesy (Jan 3, 2007)

Spence said:


> I'd second staying in nice Williamsburg TS for your vacation and making a day trip to Va Bch.   email me if you need help finding large TS for your stay.



Thanks for all the help.  We probably will stay in Williamsburg, we kind of did want to spend at least 2-3 days at the beach so is there any other place we should look into besides Va Beach?  Also, just a quick aside, how far is Washington, DC from Williamsburg? Trying to coordinate three families is tough! I knew this would be the place to get advice and find a place to stay!! Any other advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## shoney (Jan 3, 2007)

I love Ocean City Maryland.  Never stayed in a time share, just hotels.  It has great casual restaurants, fun boardwalk, etc...


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 3, 2007)

DC is close, too. Say within 2 1/2 hours.  There are lots of 4 BR timeshares in Williamsburg and at great locations.

As for VA Beach, I'd second the day trip idea.  Especially for a large crowd of 13 (did I get the count right?).  You could try to get a half dozen rooms at a hotel but that will be very costly in the summer.  If you plan a day early in the week to go to VA Beach and then decide at the end of the week you want to go again, it shouldn't be that bad to do two day trips.

Hope it all turns out for you.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 3, 2007)

I wouldn't waste much time on Virginia Beach, especially if you get passes that include Water Country.

If you really want to go, I suggest that you do it on either end of the trip and spend one night somewhere in Norfolk or Chesapeake.  You can get to the beach early, stay all day, and then spend the night in a hotel about 15 miles away.  You'll save $150 per night per room by staying off the beach.  Repeat the next day, but head home.  The only problem is that you are now very far away from interstate 95 (2 hours).  Take 13 across the Chesapeake Bay bridge tunnel up through Maryland and Delaware and hit a major route home up there.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 3, 2007)

Just a thought from someone who has vacationed with other families...get three entirely separate units at the same resort. Don't all try to fit into one or two huge units. 

Rent (or bring) at least three cars, one for each family, so you can all have time with your own family. 

You think it's hard coordinating three families BEFORE the trip? Wait till you try to get 13 people in three different families up and at 'em for a road trip.  

I salute your vacation-planning work.  Good luck!


----------



## elaine (Jan 4, 2007)

*you will not find large 3Br at VA beach*

VA beach in summer is a hard trade--you will not get 3 large BR.  You can rent a few hotel rooms for 2 nights and have fun after a week in wllmsbg. Also, there are several suite-style hotels rigth on the beach--all are $$ in summer.  There are also marriott extended stay (townsuites??) in VA beach, but not on the beach--some of these have 2-3 BR and full kitchens.

WE love both wllmbg and VA BEach---but a week in wllmbg with 2 days would be a good mix.

You can find lots of fun family activies in wllmbg--Busch Gardens, WAter Country, history, putt-putt--plus a number of resorts have lots of fun activities for kids in the summer.  WE like Greensprings and Governor's Green the best. Marriott Manor is supposed to be grat--the grounds are lovely.


----------



## jamesy (Jan 4, 2007)

I am so grateful for all the great replies!! I am learning a lot from this forum.  I wondered if there is something that shows all the different timeshares in relation to where they are located in Williamsburg?  Maybe a detailed map of the area of Williamsburg that might show the different timeshares to choose from?  Probably not but just thought it would help me to visualize where they are all located.  Thanks!!


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not aware of a map that shows all of the timeshare properties, but I can try to help somewhat by explaining a couple major identifiers and the timeshare's locations relative to them.

There is a road (route 60) that goes from Richmond to Norfolk running Northwest to Southeast down what is called the Penninsula.  The Penninsula ends at the bridge that takes you from Hampton to Norfolk.  Route 60 runs straight through Williamsburg including right past Colonial Williamsburg and Busch Gardens.  The local name for route 60 is Richmond Road.

To the north of Williamsburg is the York River and to the south is the James River.  Both empty into Hampton Roads a confluence that goes into the Chesapeake Bay and Atlantic Ocean.

Starting from about ten miles northwest of Williamsburg on route 60 is Colonial Crossings.

Five miles east of that and south toward the James River is Marriott's Manor Club off of route 60, centerville road, and longhill road.  Continuing down Longhill road toward Williamsburg is Williamsburg Plantation.  These two are about ten minutes to Colonial Williamsburg and twenty to Busch Gardens.

Continuing south along centerville road you come to Greensprings Plantation.  
Making a left off of centerville road after Greensprings Plantation onto News road and then a right on Iron Bound takes you to Powhattan Plantation.    That does it for the timeshares south of route 60 on the way to Williamsburg. Greensprings and Powhattan are about ten minutes from Colonial Williamsburg and fifteen minutes from BG (along route 199).  The James River and Jamestown are five or ten minutes away.

In and around downtown Williamsburg and near the visitors center for Colonial Williamsburg are Fairfied Patriots Place, Governors Green, Kingsgate and Westgate.  All of these are right on 60 (Westgate) or off of Bypass Road (the others).  These are less than five minutes to Colonial Williamsburg and fifteen minutes to BG.

If you continue past Colonial Williamsburg along route 60 going east you will come to an intersection of route 199 west which goes back toward Richmond and route 64 west at Lightfoot or east which takes you right to Kings Creek Plantation.  Kings Creek is literally across the street from Water Country USA and a mile from Busch Gardens.  It is ten minutes back into Colonial Williamsburg.  The York River is about a ten minute drive and Yorktown twenty minutes down the Colonial Parkway off of 199.

I know that's a lot of information, but get a map on line or a hard copy and you'll be able to visualize what I just wrote.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimbo said:


> DC is close, too. Say within 2 1/2 hours.



Nope - say closer to 3 and that would be breezing up 95 w/o traffic.  Plan on at least 4 to be safe.

Yvonne


----------



## wackymother (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wanted to add that we found Williamsburg very easy to get around. Even the timeshares that people say are far out are only about a 10- or 15-minute drive from Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## chris5 (Jan 4, 2007)

I timeshare vacation at both of these places, though generally I wind up going to Virginia Beach and not Williamsburg in a given year. It's been my experience that most young children (and some adults like me) generally prefer the beach to being land-locked with historical stuff at Williamsburg (notwithstanding the presence of Water County at Williamsburg) And since you're coming from Upstate NY (and not near the Finger Lakes or any water body), you might better appreciate the ocean and the beach area. 

Virginia Beach is a wonderful beach -- it's got a great boardwalk, especially for those into fitness stuff, and it's a good beach for swimming and even for some modest amount of surfing.  Kids generally will enjoy the beach and there's a lot of activities on the strip.  As Virginia Beach is the more difficult trade and quality resorts/timeshares are quite limited, you should try to get something now -- there aren't many 3bedrooms on the beach and 2 bedrooms during peak summer season are difficult to get.  If you can't get a trade into Virginia Beach, hotels on the beach are very expensive and also difficult to book.

Williamsburg, on the other hand, is a much easier trade during the summer and there are many oversized units there. 

If money were not a major concern and you wanted to really do it right for everyone to have an enjoyable stay, here's what I'd do, if available for all the families: each should book their own summer week unit at Virginia Beach; the Ocean Beach Club is a brand new and great timeshare resort on the beach, but it's also very expensive; Turtle Cay at Virginia Beach has lots of room and is one block off the Beach -- many families like Turtle Cay because it has large rooms and a very nice outdoor swimming pool.  

You can always get a decent summer week at Williamsburg. I'm very biased toward Marriott Manor Club. Email me if you have questions.


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 5, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> Nope - say closer to 3 and that would be breezing up 95 w/o traffic.  Plan on at least 4 to be safe.
> 
> Yvonne



Thanxxx for the update on my post.  I was there last Apr and when we headed home we did breeze right up 95!!!  It was the most pleasant drive we have ever had on that stretch of road.  I guess it is all a matter of perspective.  And, of course, my lead foot must have contributed to the misconception.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 5, 2007)

Williamsburg to DC is right about 150 miles.  Without traffic it's easy to make it in 2.5 hours.  I can make it in less time by just going 70 mph (in 65 mph zone), but I go quit a bit faster usually.  I make the trip about ten times a year and it's been as long as 4.5 hours with rush hour traffic.


----------



## Giselherr (Jan 6, 2007)

Jimbo said:


> Thanxxx for the update on my post.  I was there last Apr and when we headed home we did breeze right up 95!!!  It was the most pleasant drive we have ever had on that stretch of road.  I guess it is all a matter of perspective.  And, of course, my lead foot must have contributed to the misconception.



Well you must have just missed it! I was there the same time and it took me almost three hours to go from Lorton (on 95) to over the Wilson Bridge at DC.
Your best bet is to try and time your arrival in the DC area for around 11 AM.
I64 out of the Wllmsburg area is frequently very, very congested, so try to time travel outside of the usual "rush hours".


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 6, 2007)

...and travel on the weekends if possible.  Don't ever attempt to drive down 95 south through DC on a Friday from about 2-7pm.  It could take three hours to go from north of the city to Fredericksburg which is about 65 miles.



Giselherr said:


> Well you must have just missed it! I was there the same time and it took me almost three hours to go from Lorton (on 95) to over the Wilson Bridge at DC.
> Your best bet is to try and time your arrival in the DC area for around 11 AM.
> I64 out of the Wllmsburg area is frequently very, very congested, so try to time travel outside of the usual "rush hours".


----------



## SBK (Jan 7, 2007)

*TUG's Timeshare map*



jamesy said:


> I am so grateful for all the great replies!! I am learning a lot from this forum.  I wondered if there is something that shows all the different timeshares in relation to where they are located in Williamsburg?  Maybe a detailed map of the area of Williamsburg that might show the different timeshares to choose from?  Probably not but just thought it would help me to visualize where they are all located.  Thanks!!



On TUG's home page there is a marvelous interactive map of all the timeshares in the entire country.  You can zoom in or out to your heart's content.  

Be warned -- it is addictive.  It is a real blast to zoom in on the places you've been and the ones that you are still dreaming about.:whoopie:


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think the Williamsburg ones are on the map, or maybe I don't know how to use it.



SBK said:


> On TUG's home page there is a marvelous interactive map of all the timeshares in the entire country.  You can zoom in or out to your heart's content.
> 
> Be warned -- it is addictive.  It is a real blast to zoom in on the places you've been and the ones that you are still dreaming about.:whoopie:


----------



## SBK (Jan 7, 2007)

Big Matt said:


> I don't think the Williamsburg ones are on the map, or maybe I don't know how to use it.



As far as I can tell, they are all there.

Click on *Southeast USA*

Then click any of the tiny balloons in the cluster just to the east of Richmond, VA.  The map will then center on the balloon (timeshare) you click.  On the left of the map is the scale marker.  Move that slidey thing up a bit until you get the resolution that you want.  

In the bottom right corner is an inset map.  Move around the blue rectangle to change the center of the main map.

Enjoy!


----------



## irish (Jan 7, 2007)

i can't help you with a resort in va beach, but, i had planned a trip one year to both places and while williamsburg is a very nice historic place to visit, i did enjoy va beach much more(i guess because i am a beach person) i found williamsburg to be EXTREMELY hot in the summer and i couldn't wait to get to the beach!!  just my opinion.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, they are all there.

I didn't know you had to click on the Southeast Tab.  I just clicked on the big map. 

And to think that I wrote all that text.  At least I had the directions right.   



SBK said:


> As far as I can tell, they are all there.
> 
> Click on *Southeast USA*
> 
> ...


----------

